# öffentlicher Trialbereich im Radquartier



## Georg G. (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,
wie sicherlich schon einige von Euch mitbekommen haben, wurde in Kirchenlamitz/Oberfranken eine Radhalle eröffnet. Das Problem ist, dass sie derzeit sehr auf Dirt ausgelegt ist, d.h. Rampen, Foampit etc. und ein Skatebereich. Ich war gestern dort mal mit erwinosius zugange und wir haben festgestellt, dass man derzeit schon bisschen was machen kann, man es jedoch nicht als Trialhalle ausschreiben kann. Ich wollte nun fragen, wie das allgemeine Interesse nach einer Trialhalle in Oberfranken aussieht und ob es sich lohnt einen Trialbereich aufzubauen. Also Platz ist genügend und wenn jemand Ideen hat, was man machen könnte, gerne vorschlagen! Bei genügend Resonanz wird es, denke ich, schon was werden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498869
oder Facebook --> Radquartier

Gruß
Georg


----------



## ecols (15. Januar 2011)

War grade da und hab mit Robin gesprochen. Wir stehen in Kontakt um dort einen zeimlich geilen Trialbereich aus dem Boden zu stampfen.. Es gibt noch jede Menge Platz und für die Sektionen werden wir kooperieren.

Wird geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georg G. (16. Januar 2011)

also.
Ich hab schon mal nen Kontakt der mir evtl. Euros besorgen kann.. umsonst.. die müssten wir dann in Kulmbach holen.. aber das wird aus.. 

Gruß
Georg


----------



## erwinosius (16. Januar 2011)

Gibts schon ungefähre Pläne?


----------



## ecols (16. Januar 2011)

einige Paletten sind schon da.. Werde mal meine Kontakte zum Zapf für gebrauchte Betonteile spielen lassen..


----------



## Georg G. (16. Januar 2011)

ok wir ham auch noch 15 paletten oder so daheim rumstehen.. und ich schau dann mal wies mit denen aus kulmbach ausschaut.. mensch ich freu mich..


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Januar 2011)

Hey Geil, grade entdeckt

Na da werd ich doch auch ab und an vorbeiguggn wenn was geht
In meiner Werkstatt ist meistens auch nur alle paar Wocheneden mal Platz um n bissl zu üben...

Ich werd gespannt verfolgen wies hier weitergeht


----------



## TimThiele (25. Februar 2011)

Gibts schon neuigkeiten dazu ?


----------



## Georg G. (27. Februar 2011)

Leider noch nicht.. Ich hoffe, dass wir langsam mal was aufziehen können.. werde nochmal mit Robin in Verbindung treten und dann mal schaun, was rauskommt..


----------



## waldvogel (21. August 2011)

Hallo 2Rad Freunde, 

eine gute Nachricht für alle Trialer erreichte uns heute über Facebook. 
Das RadQuartier, und damit die Extremsporthalle für Mtb/Bmx & Skate, welche in Oberfranken/Bayern in Deutschland angesiedelt ist, vergrößert sich und wird unter anderem mit einem Trial Bereich ausgestattet.



Da kann ja der Winter beruhigt kommen! 
Mehr Infos unter Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/RadQuartier/152891611419557

Gruß


----------



## Georg G. (17. September 2011)

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren! Derzeitiger Stand: kleine "nature" Sektion mit Steinen und ca. 300 Paletten! Wird geil! Um euch anzuheizen werden auch Bilder kommen wenn man was sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (26. November 2011)

Es gibt ein paar News. 

Erstmal ein paar Bilder vom Bau:




Unsere Natursteinpaletten. 



Trockentrainingsbereich, etwa von 45cm - 120cm



Georg



ecols



Heco hat uns freundlicherweise mit einem großzügigen Schraubensortiment unterstützt.



Seit gestern sieht das ganze so aus. Und wir haben noch nicht einmal die Hälfte unseres Materials verbaut. 




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...68073378.25179.152891611419557&type=3&theater


----------



## ecols (1. Dezember 2011)

Mehr Bilder! Es geht immer weiter 




Schräge Box mit Microkicker




Ray am Limit 




Rayls überall..




Natursteinsequenz




Da hinten ist noch Platz!




ich hab jetzt schon Bock




Draufsicht


Gegen Wochenende kommt NOCH mehr Material und das SEtup wird erweitert..   Ich bin jetzt schon stoked!


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2012)

Hab die Bilder mal in den Session Thread gestellt..


----------



## ole88 (2. Januar 2012)

na dann viel spass dabei euch, da zieht man aus bt weg un ihr macht sowas


----------



## ecols (1. Februar 2012)

Heute jemand da? Ich werd jetzt mal hin schauen..


----------

